
Study guide and introduction to the modern front end stack - sheldor
https://github.com/grab/front-end-guide
======
ng12
Great guide, although I think styled-components deserves more of a mention
than an "alternative". It's easy to support both CSS Modules and styled-
components in a webpack build and I'm of the opinion that styled-components is
always the route to go unless you really need the full power of CSS/Less/SCSS.

